# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Pastel Xpress v12 Cashbook updating error message

## Kathy1

When attempting to update receipts posted to cashbook I get the following eror message:  The project that you have entered does not exist. Press F5 or F6 to edit or create new project.  Anyone know why I am getting this message?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Go to Setup...Entry Types and then check if any of the entry types (particularly your cashbook receipts entry type) has a tick in the "Force Projects" column. 

If so, remove the tick.

----------


## Kathy1

> Go to Setup...Entry Types and then check if any of the entry types (particularly your cashbook receipts entry type) has a tick in the "Force Projects" column. 
> 
> If so, remove the tick.


Thanx Neville, entry types were fine.  Had to export Receipts to my Desktop, delete batch, then import back to Cashbook and that worked.

----------


## justinewilliams

Good morning.
Can you assist with the following message:  Process cash books error:

The total for the transactions you have entered does not match the total you entered in the block below.  This update will now abort?
I did go through each line but cant find anything.  Please help..

----------


## Mike C

Hi Justine - at what point exactly do you get this message?  Are you updating the cash book or reconciling it?  I don't quite understand the "total entered in the block below" bit.

----------


## justinewilliams

> Hi Justine - at what point exactly do you get this message?  Are you updating the cash book or reconciling it?  I don't quite understand the "total entered in the block below" bit.


At the point of updating the cashbook.  It seems to have something to do with the reference number = amount (bottom left of screen)

----------


## Mike C

Have you checked that the same reference number has not been used more than once.  Sometimes it can be accidentally repeated on the payments as well as the receipts side?

----------


## justinewilliams

> Have you checked that the same reference number has not been used more than once.  Sometimes it can be accidentally repeated on the payments as well as the receipts side?


I did notice a few reference numbers the same on the payments side as well.  But usually that just consolidates the amount.  I just deleted the back and started again. :Confused: ....Thank you

----------

